# How to Make A Vertical Garden - CHEAP



## IrritatedWithUS

​*MATERIALS:*

- Hanging pocket shoe organizer /store.
- Pole and attachments ( curtain pole or pipe fittings, screws).
- Strong metal saucepan or utensil hanging hooks
- Compost of a good quality moisture holding type.
- Selection of plants or seeds... e.g. mixed leaf salad, herbs,sorrel, peas, mini tomatoes.
- Piece of wood 2"x2" as long as the width of the pocket store to keep the base of pockets away from the wall.
- Trough planter to catch drips.

*STEP 1:*









Attach a strong pole with metal fittings to any wall.
You could use a curtain pole. Make sure it is at the correct height

*STEP TWO:*

Use strong hooks or wire to attach the shoe store. They must be strong enough to support the weight of the compost, plants and water.

*STEP THREE:*

Pour water into the pockets to check the drainage, if they don't drain then make a few small holes in each of the pockets.

*STEP FOUR:*










Add a good moisture retaining compost, fill to 1" below the rim so that water does not pour out over the rim.

*STEP FIVE:*
Sow seeds or add seedlings. I suggest....

*- herbs: thyme, sorrel, chives, cilantro

- salad mixed leaf, mustard, or spinach

- minibel tomatoes

- petit pois peas you can eat the young leaflets and tendrils*

*STEP SIX:*










Use a piece of wood to make sure the excess water drips into the trough below.


----------



## goshengirl

This is SO COOL! I see an herb garden in my future! Thanks


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

You can put this on a balcony it's so easy. It saves up TONS of room as well. I thought about making one just for strawberries. And I want to get those metal rug displays because I can make them into free-standing vertical gardens.


----------



## Linda61

Gosh, loves this idea, going to wallyworld tonight, think I will look for a shoe bag, thanks for the idea


----------



## PamsPride

Here is another idea!
Gutter garden:
DIY Vertical Garden with Reclaimed Gutters | greenUPGRADER


----------



## *Andi

Loads of good info!

Thanks all!

Andi off to plot and plan!


----------



## Salekdarling

Looks like I got a project to do with the shoe bag I bought and never used. Thanks hun!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Salekdarling said:


> Looks like I got a project to do with the shoe bag I bought and never used. Thanks hun!


Welcome! I'm going to try to grow strawberries in every pocket this year and have a separate shoe "wall" of lettuce and other herbs


----------



## wolfwhisper

hey thanks for the tip with the shoe rack. what types of veggies wood you say would be good to plant in them? thanks for your help.:wave:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

wolfwhisper said:


> hey thanks for the tip with the shoe rack. what types of veggies wood you say would be good to plant in them? thanks for your help.:wave:


you can do radishes, spinach, lettuce, flowers, herbs, mint, etc...

It's an experiment!


----------



## BadgeBunny

What an excellent idea ... I have lots of fence space that "needs" to be used up!!


----------



## lhalfcent

neat idea!!!
I have a lot of clay soil in my yard and needs to be amended.
I have decided to do straw bale gardening this year and as the straw decomposes over the next winter then i can mulch it in methinks.
but this vertical idea is way awesome ... i have an old dresser i was thinking of pitching and i think based on this idea i am gonna use the drawers for planting on my deck.


----------



## HoppeEL4

> And I want to get those metal rug displays because I can make them into free-standing vertical gardens.


IrritatedwithUS, what rug displays? I am trying to picture them and cannot.

We have a pumphouse that is built with cinder blocks, and of course painted, and I wondered if building something to stand against the wall (for heat) that could be a vertical planter as well....hmm...good idea for my mothers carport back wall, and also for us to let my grandson (6) to grow some things (they live in an apartment with a baclony).


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

HoppeEL4 said:


> IrritatedwithUS, what rug displays? I am trying to picture them and cannot.
> 
> We have a pumphouse that is built with cinder blocks, and of course painted, and I wondered if building something to stand against the wall (for heat) that could be a vertical planter as well....hmm...good idea for my mothers carport back wall, and also for us to let my grandson (6) to grow some things (they live in an apartment with a baclony).


They're cast iron stands that you can hang rugs on instead of framing them to a wall or something. They're free standing and you can attach the rug to them with a loop-dealy that they give you. Just use the cast-iron part and hang the shoe rack on them with the loops provided by the shoe rack

Ever watch Antiques Roadshow when they are talking about a rug and it's hanging? those things


----------



## dragon5126

heck thats my kids normal shoe rack...


----------



## HoppeEL4

I love the idea of a vertical garden, imagine the amount of space it saves for people with condos, or those with townhome rentals with those itsy bitsy spot in the back they call yards. Even so I am going to give it a try. I also looked it up after this discussion was started and found all sorts of idea for vertical gardens using all manner of materials and ways. Really efficient and easy maintenance for someone with joint troubles. I also know potatoes can be grown in all manner of deep containers, and one plant yields a nice amount of fresh potatoes, and this too would be good for those with limited abilities and/or space.


----------



## neldarez

This is a great idea! I would be interested in starting a salad garden in something like that! thanks:thankyou:


----------



## Davarm

Sweet, I dont need to garden that way but I love the idea and will file it away for the future .

You should consider applying for a Patent, you maybe could bring in enough money to set back a good nest egg. Wonderful Idea.


----------



## musketjim

cool idea might check our local salvage stores for a shoe rack like that. Thanx


----------



## micapurewater

great information! Thanks ... no green thumb here, but I think I can make this happen. My husband is GREAT at growing, but you know how it is to "learn" from your mate! LOL


----------



## Magus

Nice!gives me something to ponder after I finish spring projects.


----------



## HoppeEL4

The other plus is keeping creatures and some insects out, maybe including detering slugs (although they can go vertical if needed, maybe something like sandpaper could be adhered around the growing area).


----------



## Bhutchens21

OH my, that is incredibly awesome!


----------



## lhalfcent

HoppeEL4 said:


> The other plus is keeping creatures and some insects out, maybe including detering slugs (although they can go vertical if needed, maybe something like sandpaper could be adhered around the growing area).


for deterring slugs i wonder if some beer cans hanging around help? 

i use beer to catch slugs anyway...... hmmmmm


----------



## mpguy18

This is way cool. Can hang on the inside of my garden fence and get more production out of the same square footage without having to move any posts, etc. Thanks! New project starting.


----------



## Diego2112

This idea is GREAT. It'd go QUITE nice with my "5-Gallon Bucket Garden" that I'm about to start!

Couple all that with the "Square Foot" garden method, and I should be able to grow quite a bit this season!

Get two or three-one for herbs, one for salad type stuff, and one for strawberries!

*Is giddy now*


----------



## HoppeEL4

I do like the idea of container and this vertical gardening better. I tried the traditional in the ground method and found that it was a pain to manage. I also have catsm and found they loved the loose soil I provided for them...

So I am doing garden boxes, the added bonus is the soil will warm up better for the needed heat to get things going and to produce. The vertical gardening it great for those smaller things, such as herbs, that do not need a lot of space. I think you could also do baby veggies in it, and maybe even pepper plants.

I am thinking about devising something vertical for my mother, 72, although she just retired and is a very fit and physical woman, I know her knees would appreciate it..

Anyone you know with only a balcony or tiny patio, this is ideal, and gives you the needed sustenence without worrying about space. I read a local article about one guy who had a condo with a small patio and about an equal sized dirt patch, and he was growing almost all his veggies in his condo "backyard" (a lot of vertical stuff and then other in pots). It was really amazing.


----------



## Autumnvicky

I have a nice private fence, I could save a ton of room in my backyard that way!


----------



## CAN1975

I just showed this thread to my DH (who is woefully ashamed of my shoe collection) and said "better than filling them with more shoes, I suppose". 

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Resto

Genius.....Sheer Genius!!


----------



## urbansurvivor

this is very creative I like all the ideas that this is generating in my head nice post great for herbs and spices


----------

